# Jetseal stocks?



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Hi,
Any idea when you're going to have Jetseal back in stock?

Cheers
Tim


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^^

ME TOO!!!

Also, would you put the wet mirror finish on after a few coats of this of before?


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

There's a few posts on here that seem to get amazing results with a coat or two of WMF, followed by 2 coats of Jetseal. Assuming it's back in stock at some point I'll probably be ordering up both WMF & Jetseal to give this a try :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should be back in stock early next week. 

There has been a slight delay on getting the stock over which resulted in us going out of stock for a few days!


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Cheers Johnny... can you hang onto a bottle for me if it all starts disappearing quickly?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

tcsteph99 said:


> Cheers Johnny... can you hang onto a bottle for me if it all starts disappearing quickly?


We wont be running out for a while


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Johnny,

the website ticker running across the top in red says you have Jetseal in stock now, but the link to buy says sold out ! I was hoping to get my hands on some before the 28th July for a little job I've got lined up ?




______________________________________________

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Anyone ?


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Johnny's post earlier in this thread suggests that Jetseal will be back in stock early this week. I'd assume then that providing it's back in by the end of the week you should be able to get some by the 28th as C&S normally ship stuff out pretty quickly.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

I appreciate that, I was just querying the *stop press -latest news jetseal now in stock* ticker.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It still hasnt come in yet 

Its getting on for 2 weeks I hope the plane arrives soon..!!

Johnny

ps. amending the web ticker.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

cheers Johnny :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Jet Seal is in the country ,being shipped to me tomorrow and will be with C and S Wednesday :thumb: 

There was a delay in US and should have been with me on Friday of last week:wall: 

Apologies for the delay


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Great news! Don't expect the stocks to last long tho!!!


----------

